# Fassone Milan: è finita. Ora Gazidis o Gandini.



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.

Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.

Resterà Mirabelli? Ancora non si sa. Potrebbe arrivare Leonardo al suo posto.

nel *nuovo CDA ci saranno Scaroni, Patuano, Furlani e Tuil.

Pellegatti aggiunge altri due nomi per il CDA: Sabelli e Ferrari.

**Sky: ci sono voci secondo le quali Fassone potrebbe rescindere col Milan. Tutto però si scoprirà tra poche ore.*


----------



## mabadi (20 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente fuori uno


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Ora via il calabria united


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2018)

Tanto per ammazzare l'entusiasmo arrivano Gandini o Carnevali


----------



## Solo (20 Luglio 2018)

I prossimi devono essere Mirabelli e Gattuso.


----------



## marcokaka (20 Luglio 2018)

Un interista in meno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2018)

Mi terrei pure Mirabelli un altro anno purché arrivasse Conte, è la base proprio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Luglio 2018)

Io a Mirabelli lo metterei capo osservatore.

Poi voglio.... Anzi.... ESIGO PAOLO MALDINI


----------



## Boomer (20 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tanto per ammazzare l'entusiasmo arrivano Gandini o Carnevali



Gandini è un super professionista. Carnevali non lo conosco.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io a Mirabelli lo metterei capo osservatore.
> 
> Poi voglio.... Anzi.... ESIGO PAOLO MALDINI



Che poi è quello che faceva prima di essere promosso; avanti bene così con la pulizia


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



ohh finalmente! questa si che è una buona notizia! sperando sia vera ovviamente…

chiaramente anche i 2 compari calabresi devono seguirne le orme….


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Fuori uno,avanti il prossimo.


----------



## Salina (20 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ohh finalmente! questa si che è una buona notizia! sperando sia vera ovviamente…
> 
> chiaramente anche i 2 compari calabresi devono seguirne le orme….



Perche anche gattuso ?


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Perche anche gattuso ?



Ma sempre le stesse cose scrivi?

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede.


----------



## Black (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



e vai! 2 buone notizie in un giorno. Incredibile!


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Dopo i 32 milioni e il Tas ho preso anche questa 

Godo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2018)

Serve un AD con le contropalle. Gazidis ha contribuito a far diventare l'Arsenal uno dei club più ricchi del mondo. Sarà dura strapparlo all'Arsenal ma sarebbe un segnale di forza pauroso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

Spero che 

1) Arrivi Gazidis e non mozzarella Gandini, Carnevale conosco solo l’attaccante del Napoli.
2) resti Mirabelli, affiancato magari da un DT, ma mi liace molto sia nelle trattative che come osservatore. Come ds va bene,
3) resti Gattuso, lui in questo momento É il Milan.
4) venga preso un DG da affiancare a Gazidis che si occupi dei rapporti coi palazzi e dell’organizzazione interna, qui vedrei anche un Gandini, mi piacerebbe un Albertini, anche se non essendo stato contattato ho dei dubbi.
5) Maldini come DT, in aternativa Leonardo.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero che
> 
> 1) Arrivi Gazidis e non mozzarella Gandini, Carnevale conosco solo l’attaccante del Napoli.
> 2) resti Mirabelli, affiancato magari da un DT, ma mi liace molto sia nelle trattative che *come osservatore.* Come ds va bene,
> ...



si è visto,quanti top player ha scoperto


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

senza ufficialità non mi voglio illudere


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...




*Altri due nomi per il CDA: Sabelli e Ferrari.*


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...




Se salta Mirabelli già domani, cade l'ultimo muro per Gattuso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Altri due nomi per il CDA: Sabelli e Ferrari.*




CDA totalmente italiano tolto Tuil ?

Un pó anomalomper jna proprietá anglo-americana che deve sviluppare il brand a livello internazionale...


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> CDA totalmente italiano tolto Tuil ?
> 
> Un pó anomalomper jna proprietá anglo-americana che deve sviluppare il brand a livello internazionale...



Non penso. Anche Telecom ha un CDA molto italiano. Penso che Tuil sia quello che "peserà" di più (escludendo Scaroni se sarà presidente). Ma alla fine in una squadra di calcio quello che conta è il management finanziario e sportivo (Presidente, AD, DS, DG e DT) che il CDA in se.

Almeno così ho sempre pensato.


----------



## koti (20 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se salta Mirabelli già domani, cade l'ultimo muro per Gattuso.



Scontato come la morte che farà la fine di Montella.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, Fassone non sarà più l'AD del Milan. Decisione che verrà ratificata domani mattina. E' una notizia degli ultimi minuti. Dovrebbe essere finita l'avventura di Fassone al Milan.
> 
> Lotta a due tra Gandini e Gazidis.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Luglio 2018)

sa saltano fassone e mirabelli, gattuso è spalle al muro. 

solo che conte (o chi per lui) non lo vedo già pronto a scalpitare, mi pare di aver capito che vuole stare fermo un anno.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Luglio 2018)

Io spero solo che non facciano l'errore mostruoso commesso con Montella l'anno scorso...non giudico Rino come allenatore ne come persona...però una nuova società deve poter ripartire da zero con gli uomini che preferisce...e se mandano via Fassone e Mirabelli come sembra bisogna assolutamente cambiare anche Gattuso...con dispiacere xkè lo stimo molto ma è ovvio che con lui non si possa avere alcuna ambizione...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sa saltano fassone e mirabelli, gattuso è spalle al muro.
> 
> solo che conte (o chi per lui) non lo vedo già pronto a scalpitare, mi pare di aver capito che vuole stare fermo un anno.



Conte ha appena denunciato il Chelsea accusandolo di aberlomlicenziatomtroppo tardi impedendogli cosí di trovare una panchina professionalmente a lui adeguata, forza dolo ad un anno di stop con evidente danno professionale.....
Quindi oltre al ricco anno di stipendio dovutogli in caso di inattivitá chiede un risarcimento aggiuntivo.

Le classiche mosse di chi dopodomani sta per sostituire l’allenatore del Milan......

Potremmo sempre sostituire Gattuso con Ventura o Montella


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: ci sono voci secondo le quali Fassone potrebbe rescindere col Milan. Tutto però si scoprirà tra poche ore.*


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: ci sono voci secondo le quali Fassone potrebbe rescindere col Milan. Tutto però si scoprirà tra poche ore.*



Dai!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: ci sono voci secondo le quali Fassone potrebbe rescindere col Milan. Tutto però si scoprirà tra poche ore.*



almeno ha la decenza di farsi da parte prima che lo caccino, come ha già fatto abbiati. 

uno a uno speriamo cadano tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Luglio 2018)

ma ancora tirate fuori questo Conte!?
ma il fair play finanziario non vale con lui? 
cioè via Bonucci con i suoi 7 mln 
ci prendiamo Antonio con i suoi 10 mln 
dei veri geni eh... 
che poi voglio vedere come punta dopo chi viene


----------

